# Driver for Canoscan N650U with Vista



## Bill Sooby (Jul 4, 2009)

I am trying to install a Canoscan N650U scanner on a PC running Vista. I cannot find the correct driver and one google search pulled up a message saying that there were never any drivers released by Canon for this scanner to run under Vista.

Is this correct? Would any other driver work or is my - otherwise perfectly good - scanner now junk? 

I'd be greatulf if anyone can help me on this issue.


Bill


----------



## zerofire (Nov 4, 2008)

Some people have used the XP driver package unpacked and manually have pointed the OS at the driver and found Vista drivers inside.


----------



## Bill Sooby (Jul 4, 2009)

Apologies if I am being stupid, but could you explain what you mean by 'unpacked' please (and how I would do it).

Bil


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

ok i checked the cannon site and they don't have vista drivers for that model
http://www.usa.canon.com/consumer/c...loadDetailTabAct&fcategoryid=351&modelid=8008
you could try the xp using cmpatibility mode
http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/using-windows-vista-compatibility-mode/


----------



## zerofire (Nov 4, 2008)

Bill Sooby said:


> Apologies if I am being stupid, but could you explain what you mean by 'unpacked' please (and how I would do it).
> Bil


Most drivers come in a packed form. Most normal manufacturers do an automatic installation. There are some other manufacturers that like to make life more difficult. They will do a packing with the installation and you will have to run the installation yourself after the unpacking is done automatically. The state between the unpacking and the installation is unpacked. The installation will work only for XP but if you manually aim Vista to look for drivers in the unpacked XP driver set then Vista drivers might be found.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i have he same scanner and ended up putting it on my daughters computer with xp to get it going
no updated drivers with scanners is a regular occurance


----------



## Bill Sooby (Jul 4, 2009)

All,

I have - after spending a lot of time - got the scanner to work under Vista using a program call VueScan which seems to be able to load its own drivers for old scanners with Vista. Unfortunately, the unregistered version prints a series of dollar signs behind any scanned document. To clear this, you need to register the program. Frankly, I don't think the old scanner is worth $40 - it must be 8 years old or more - and I am not much impressed by Vuescan otherwise (it's OK but nothing to write home about).

The Scangear toolbox utility which came with the scanner originally appears to work under Vista but doesn't recognise that the scanner is attached. Is this because it is looking for a TWAIN driver which is not how Vuescan and its driver works??? (This problem is pushing the limits of my PC knowledge).

What I suppose would be good would be a small utility like Scangear Toolbox which can 'see' the scanner using the Vuescan driver but which is either free or much cheaper than Vuescan. This is assuming I can't get the Scangear toolbox to work, of course.

Any ideas? Thanks for the help so far; it would be a shame to throw in the towel now.

Bill


----------



## n360 (Aug 15, 2009)

Hi tried this and my scanner now works perfectly under Vista. Download the scanner driver (for Me/2000/XP etc) from www.canon.com.au and extract the zip file. 

1/ Click Start, Settings, Control Panel.

2/ Double Click SYSTEM, then click DEVICE MANAGER

3/ Locate a reference to your Scanner under "Other Devices or Imaging Devices.

4/ Double click this reference to the scanner, then click "Update Driver" or "Reinstall driver"

5/ Choose "Search For Driver" then click NEXT

6/ Deselect all boxes EXCEPT "Specify Location" which should remain checked.

7/ In the box below "Specify Location" type: "c:\canonscanner\n650u" and click NEXT to complete the installation process.

Driver installs and scanner should function properly.


----------



## n360 (Aug 15, 2009)

Bill Sooby said:


> All,
> 
> I have - after spending a lot of time - got the scanner to work under Vista using a program call VueScan which seems to be able to load its own drivers for old scanners with Vista. Unfortunately, the unregistered version prints a series of dollar signs behind any scanned document. To clear this, you need to register the program. Frankly, I don't think the old scanner is worth $40 - it must be 8 years old or more - and I am not much impressed by Vuescan otherwise (it's OK but nothing to write home about).
> 
> ...


Hi tried this and my scanner now works perfectly under Vista. Download the scanner driver (for Me/2000/XP etc) from www.canon.com.au and extract the zip file. 

1/ Click Start, Settings, Control Panel.

2/ Double Click SYSTEM, then click DEVICE MANAGER

3/ Locate a reference to your Scanner under "Other Devices or Imaging Devices.

4/ Double click this reference to the scanner, then click "Update Driver" or "Reinstall driver"

5/ Choose "Search For Driver" then click NEXT

6/ Deselect all boxes EXCEPT "Specify Location" which should remain checked.

7/ In the box below "Specify Location" type: "c:\canonscanner\n650u" and click NEXT to complete the installation process.

Driver installs and scanner should function properly.


----------



## Bill Sooby (Jul 4, 2009)

n360

Many thanks for this. I am away from home (and the scanner) this week but I'll give this a try when I get back and post the outcome.

Bill


----------



## smartsetpix (Feb 15, 2010)

n360

I've joined this forum just to thank you for getting my N650U up and running on Vista, following your instructions here. I downloaded the XP driver(s) from the Canon USA site (one 8Mb package) and after a couple of false starts caused by my own ineptitude it all installed like a miracle. I'm so pleased to have this great little scanner working again. Thank you so much.


----------

